# Seachem Florabase



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I am considering adding Seachem Florabase to an established tank that contains small natural colored gravel and contains angelfish. I am looking for input or personal experiences with this product from other hobbyists. Hoping to avoid the mess of adding fluorite(been there done that)
Has anyone used this product or added to an established tank? Any pointers/suggestions? 
Thanks in advance, gypsy


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Amazongypsy said:


> I am considering adding Seachem Florabase to an established tank that contains small natural colored gravel and contains angelfish. I am looking for input or personal experiences with this product from other hobbyists. Hoping to avoid the mess of adding fluorite(been there done that)
> Has anyone used this product or added to an established tank? Any pointers/suggestions?
> Thanks in advance, gypsy


First off, it's by Red Sea, not Seachem. (unless you're talking about flourite)
It efficiently lowers the pH to 6.5-6.8 ish and contains some nutrients good for plants growth. I'd take this any day over the Fluval Flora. it's just not as affordable...
Also, it's got a nice colour 
But before adding, you should take out all the plants and gravel to pre-mix with this and then add back in. I recommend using all Florabase or at least 75%

just my 2 cents hope it'll help a bit.


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> First off, it's by Red Sea, not Seachem. (unless you're talking about flourite)
> It efficiently lowers the pH to 6.5-6.8 ish and contains some nutrients good for plants growth. I'd take this any day over the Fluval Flora. it's just not as affordable...
> Also, it's got a nice colour
> But before adding, you should take out all the plants and gravel to pre-mix with this and then add back in. I recommend using all Florabase or at least 75%
> ...


Yep, thats it, by Red Sea.What is your opinion on plant growth with this product? I have heard it sometimes turns mushy after a year and needs to be replaced yearly? Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea it should, since it's active soil, like ADA or Fluval, the pellets are quite soft. But redoing a tank once every year and a half is fair game imo. If you're tank is over 30 gallons I think this stuff is too expensive...BA's sells for $40/5.4 kg. You're spending 150 just on substrate. It's great for nano tanks


----------

